

The seduction secrets of video game designers - platz
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/may/15/video-game-design-psychology

======
platz
"There's an emphasis on the pleasure of choosing and planning. We've moved
quite dramatically away from the action games of the 80s and 90s, where the
primary mode of engagement was reaction to events."

"Again, this comes back to the central appeal of games – authority. Game
stories are often pretty hokey, but they're compelling because we're in
control."

"Another important game design facet is "disproportionate feedback", in which
players are hugely rewarded for achieving very simple tasks."

"Conversely, designers have discovered that failure can be an important factor
in keeping us entertained. "

"That loop of agency, learning and disproportionate feedback is at the heart
of something very important,"

